# Intermediate company for HRSDC-approved job offer



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello, we are Belgians who want to try to move to Canada. We have enough points (69) to obtain permanent residency through the skilled worker visa (my husband is an executive IT director). But also in Belgium, it takes about 57 months to go through this process! 

There’s a representative we can hire to do all the paperwork and who’s a registered migration agent. And they also offer an extra service: to find you a HRSDC-approved job offer, so you can leave within a year.
But this is extremely expensive, so I would like to know if there are other company’s (maybe in Canada?) who offer such service?
And how do you call such an intermediate? (I tried to find information on this forum, but I don’t know where I need to search for, I used ‘job offer’ but then almost every topic gives a hit)
Somebody here who has worked with such a company? And are you positive about it?


----------



## ahmad83it (May 10, 2009)

*hiii*

i would like to produce , tell me how to , very gratfull


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Hello, we are Belgians who want to try to move to Canada. We have enough points (69) to obtain permanent residency through the skilled worker visa (my husband is an executive IT director). But also in Belgium, it takes about 57 months to go through this process!
> 
> There’s a representative we can hire to do all the paperwork and who’s a registered migration agent. And they also offer an extra service: to find you a HRSDC-approved job offer, so you can leave within a year.
> But this is extremely expensive, so I would like to know if there are other company’s (maybe in Canada?) who offer such service?
> ...


If your coming/applying as a skilled worker you should be able to enter Canada within 12 months. Being from Belgium will/should not extend the time it takes to get here. If your husband's occupation falls under 'Computer and Information Systems Managers' then he is on *THE LIST* which, subject to criminal and medical checks, will grant you PR status and a 12 month approx entry time. 
What you are describing is coming with pre-arranged employment which would grant you a two year TWP.
If hubby is on *THE LIST* you should not require to hire a representative to handle your application. It is very expensive and would be here also although in Canada it's normal for agencies to earn their fees from employers, and in some provinces it's illegal to charge fees for putting them in touch with possible employers.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Auld Yin, thanks for your answer.


Auld Yin said:


> If your coming/applying as a skilled worker you should be able to enter Canada within 12 months. Being from Belgium will/should not extend the time it takes to get here. If your husband's occupation falls under 'Computer and Information Systems Managers' then he is on *THE LIST* which, subject to criminal and medical checks, will grant you PR status and a 12 month approx entry time.


Is it possible that the processing time is very different for UK people? You can see that on the CIC website, in the processing times:
Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada 
you can see that it takes 32 – 57 months in Paris, where we as Belgians need to go to...

(In London, it takes 9 – 32 months)

So, what do I do wrong, that I do not see how to get there within a year if we do not have a joboffer?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Auld Yin, thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the processing time is very different for UK people? You can see that on the CIC website, in the processing times:
> ...


Thank you for the reference to the site. I was not aware of the processing time differences. As Belgians do you *NEED* to go to Paris or can you go to any office. If so, is there a possibility you could take the train to London and present your application there? Is your husband's occupation on *THE LIST*? If not there would be no point in presenting any application until he receives a job offer.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Thank you for the reference to the site.


You're welcome!



Auld Yin said:


> As Belgians do you *NEED* to go to Paris or can you go to any office.


 Yes, because we are Belgians and we live in Belgium. People from the Netherlands need to go to Berlin, and that also takes a long long time, but not as long as for the ones who need to go to Paris.
Otherwise, your suggestion would have been a good one! 



Auld Yin said:


> Is your husband's occupation on *THE LIST*? If not there would be no point in presenting any application until he receives a job offer.


Yes and no. He's a combination of noc-code 0013 and 0213. In fact nowadays a little bit more 0013, but 0213 is not even 10 years ago. 
Maybe Human Recources can write a job discription that's a litte bit more 0213? 
He's a Executive Account Director for an American Heathcare company based in Belgium.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, because we are Belgians and we live in Belgium. People from the Netherlands need to go to Berlin, and that also takes a long long time, but not as long as for the ones who need to go to Paris.

Hello again,

Here's a Can.Govt. website I came across this morning which states that effective April 1st. 2009 *ALL FOREIGN NATIONALS*seeking entry under the Federal Skilled Worker Classification are to send the application direct to Canada. I hope this helps you.

Applying as a Skilled Worker: Regular Process


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, I know. But they send your application -after approval- to Paris, where you will have your interview.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, but we already contacted a Dutch immigration consultant, and a few executive search company's are also looking for a job.


----------



## Harvey_Bui_Vietnam (Jun 21, 2010)

I think French is your mothertounge. Why dont you choose to go with Quebec Skilled Worker. Only in six to 12 months.


----------

